
Don't just learn to code, learn to create - rutikwankhade
https://blog.rutikwankhade.dev/dont-just-learn-to-code-learn-to-create-ckdcgcf8g03d059s16345574k
======
AlchemistCamp
I love this message. Looping between pure learning and applying it through
building more quickly is probably the single biggest thing that improved the
trajectory of my technical abilities.

